# NGD! Anderson Drop Top 7 *HOLY S**T!



## killertone (May 22, 2012)

Almost a year since I placed the order, here she is. My Anderson Drop Top 7 totally custom made for me. I just plugged it in and sounds killer. Super happy and beyond stoked. 

I have it wired with a push/pull so that it taps both pickups at the same time. In the middle position clean tones are awesome. Already tried it and it sounds killer. 

Why did it take so long you ask? I originally asked for a reverse headstock. They have never made a reverse headstock 7 before and mine was going to be the first one. Lots of stuff was going on at Anderson (busy as hell plus a company move) and Tom never wrote the program for the CNC which apparently is a major undertaking. I opted to wait it out but then was told a few moths later that Tom had too much on his plate and that it was going to be until late this year when he could devote the time to writing the program. It wasn't a dealbreaker so I told them to go ahead and make it with a regular headstock. Still kicks all kinds of ass and I am happy. 

Who cares about all that. PICS!


----------



## Rick (May 22, 2012)

Damn, that's nice.


----------



## JamesM (May 22, 2012)

Holy fuck.


----------



## Imbrium998 (May 22, 2012)

Not my thing, but that is an absolutely beautiful top! Congrats.


----------



## Underworld (May 22, 2012)

DAT TOP 


But that bridge  seems a bit cheap to me for a 4600$ axe. 



Still, that AWESOME!


----------



## LetsMosey (May 22, 2012)

Whoa, serious congratulations! Anyone that drops almost $5k on a guitar deserves beauty like that. lol


----------



## mniel8195 (May 22, 2012)

thats really classy. i think it would of looked awesome with an ebony board as well


----------



## Rook (May 22, 2012)

LAWDY LAWD

That's NOICE mate.


----------



## Danukenator (May 22, 2012)

Killer Top. Any idea of how thick it is?


----------



## mphsc (May 22, 2012)

Congratulations on a gorgeous quilt. Anderson stuff in top notch.


----------



## Papaoneil (May 22, 2012)

I have only had one opportunity to play an Anderson, and I must say I was extremely pleased, as are most people, Congratulations, HNGD


----------



## Eric Christian (May 22, 2012)

I only like black guitars but man that top is unreal...


----------



## LtdRay (May 22, 2012)

Are those just anderson pickups in there are they some other brand? HNGD


----------



## stretcher7 (May 22, 2012)

Nice! Anderson's are always PERFECT


----------



## darren (May 22, 2012)

Wow... killer top! When i was thinking of going for a TA7, i was definitely thinking of doing a reverse headstock.


----------



## killertone (May 22, 2012)

LetsMosey said:


> Whoa, serious congratulations! Anyone that drops almost $5k on a guitar deserves beauty like that. lol



I dropped nowhere near that on this. That is their retail price. Kind of like MSRP.


----------



## killertone (May 22, 2012)

Underworld said:


> DAT TOP
> 
> 
> But that bridge  seems a bit cheap to me for a 4600$ axe.
> ...



Thanks! 

Definitely not a cheap bridge. It is beefy and well made. Just because it isn't a Hipshot, don't let that fool you.


----------



## killertone (May 22, 2012)

LtdRay said:


> Are those just anderson pickups in there are they some other brand? HNGD



Anderson H3 bridge and H1 neck. 



mniel8195 said:


> thats really classy. i think it would of looked awesome with an ebony board as well



Swamp Ash/Maple/Rosewood is a combo that is unbelievable. Ebony would not have complimented the body and neck woods like RW. I do agree though that ebony would look great.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 22, 2012)

How do you like the pickups?


----------



## MFB (May 22, 2012)

Great googly moogly that quilt is insane.


----------



## Rev2010 (May 22, 2012)

Killer quilt totally!!  I have to disagree with you on the rosewood though, I think a nice black ebony fretboard would've complimented it more, but it's your axe and that is all that matters, still looks sweet. I love how the controls are way out of the way 

Hey... you should name her "The Brain" cause that quilt looks like a brain 


Rev.


----------



## Underworld (May 22, 2012)

killertone said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Definitely not a cheap bridge. It is beefy and well made. Just because it isn't a Hipshot, don't let that fool you.


 

Dahh couldn't tell by the pics. It is as comfy as an Hipshot or an ABM?


----------



## Splinterhead (May 22, 2012)

that quilt is sweet! you sir have an extraordinary amount of patience. Congrats!


----------



## explosivo (May 22, 2012)

That guitar is drop dead gorgeous. I honestly think that it looks better this way than it would have with a reverse headstock, but that's just me.

Congrats, man!


----------



## killertone (May 22, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> How do you like the pickups?



So far I am digging them. The bridge has a nice tight bottom and actually doesn't have a shitload of output compared to my Aftermath in my BRJ and SD Distortion 7 in my LTD. Plus, it splits well. I am gonna ride it out for a few weeks and see what happens. As far as the neck pickup goes, it is awesome and ain't coming out for sure. 



Rev2010 said:


> Killer quilt totally!!  I have to disagree with you on the rosewood though, I think a nice black ebony fretboard would've complimented it more, but it's your axe and that is all that matters, still looks sweet. I love how the controls are way out of the way
> 
> Hey... you should name her "The Brain" cause that quilt looks like a brain
> 
> ...



That's cool. I think aesthetically Ebony would look great but I am telling you rosewood was the way to go tonally. Very lush and warm tones without too bright of an attack. That is what I like so it works for me. 



Underworld said:


> Dahh couldn't tell by the pics. It is as comfy as an Hipshot or an ABM?



I am extremely comfortable on it. I have never owned a guitar with a Hipshot bridge but I have played plenty of them. This bridge never struck me as anything but comfortable.


----------



## Rev2010 (May 22, 2012)

Splinterhead said:


> you sir have an extraordinary amount of patience. Congrats!



Patience, for one year? Pffft, you should talk to the people that ordered Bernie Rico's or Jackson Customs! Well over a year. I think even RAN was up to a year and a half lately. I was quoted initially up to a year and a half for my Jackson custom, ordered at the end of February. Since then I've talk with some on here with custom orders in waiting now past a year and a half and and seen some complaining of a wait of past that time as well on the Jackson forums. Has me worried a bit. I can wait 1 1/2 years as that's what I thought it might be but seriously... will I be waiting past 2 years???


Rev.


----------



## DoomJazz (May 22, 2012)

Oh my GOOOODDDDDDDDDDDDD WANNNTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## killertone (May 22, 2012)

Rev2010 said:


> Patience, for one year? Pffft, you should talk to the people that ordered Bernie Rico's or Jackson Customs! Well over a year. I think even RAN was up to a year and a half lately. I was quoted initially up to a year and a half for my Jackson custom, ordered at the end of February. Since then I've talk with some on here with custom orders in waiting now past a year and a half and and seen some complaining of a wait of past that time as well on the Jackson forums. Has me worried a bit. I can wait 1 1/2 years as that's what I thought it might be but seriously... will I be waiting past 2 years???
> 
> 
> Rev.



No doubt. I still have 2 BRJs on the way. Hopefully.


----------



## killertone (May 22, 2012)

Danukenator said:


> Killer Top. Any idea of how thick it is?



Pretty close to 1/4", maybe 5/16? 



explosivo said:


> That guitar is drop dead gorgeous. I honestly think that it looks better this way than it would have with a reverse headstock, but that's just me.
> 
> Congrats, man!



Yeah, I am digging the look as is. 

Still gotta come see some of your guitars. I was on tour for the last 5 weeks but am home now. Gotta come out there soon.


----------



## dirtool (May 23, 2012)

that top!!! omg~!


----------



## RuffeDK (May 23, 2012)

I wouldn't mind having one of these.

HNGD !


----------



## simonXsludge (May 23, 2012)

Beautiful top! And I guess this headstock would look way better reversed. Not a fan of it in general, but the guitar is still stunning! Happy NGD!


----------



## nangillala (May 23, 2012)

Cool guitar! Do you have any mockups of the reverse headstock? It's a pity they didn't built that, would've looked great I guess.


----------



## killertone (May 23, 2012)

nangillala said:


> Cool guitar! Do you have any mockups of the reverse headstock? It's a pity they didn't built that, would've looked great I guess.



Nope. No mockups. It would have been cool on this one but I will have one later this year...digging this one as is for sure.


----------



## Camer138 (May 23, 2012)

Just like every Anderson I see, its gorgeous!

Do yourself a favor and don't swap out the pickups! I have the h3 in my esp horizon and love it to death, though that's not the 7 string version mind you. The cleans when tapped are literally heaven on those pickups.


----------



## Camer138 (May 23, 2012)

*mod edit: this is what PMs are for*


----------



## jfb (May 23, 2012)

Congrats on the new fiddle it looks beast! I own an Anderson 7 from December of 2000 and it is easily my favorite 7 string. Certainly give the pickups a go. I think they will grow on you. I have the same set in mine. Anderson makes them hotter, but have mercy the H3/H1 sound awesome to me and I can't imagine wanting more from a pickup for my tastes. I hope you enjoy yours as much as I enjoy mine! Congrats again!


----------



## technomancer (May 23, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous guitar, love the top


----------



## Larrikin666 (May 23, 2012)

That top is unreal. Super jealous.


----------



## 7slinger (May 23, 2012)

gorgeous! how does the neck profile relate to brands like ibby schecter etc.?


----------



## Musza (May 23, 2012)

DAT TOP!


----------



## killertone (May 23, 2012)

7slinger said:


> gorgeous! how does the neck profile relate to brands like ibby schecter etc.?



It is thinner than a Schecter and a tad thicker than a Wizard. Ibanez makes a profile that is pretty damn close to this but I don't know what it is called. 

This neck is very comfortable. Thin enough to shred on and thick enough to grab onto for heavy riffing.


----------



## Sdrizis89 (May 23, 2012)

Andersons are awesome and this thing is amazing looking!


----------



## Jinogalpa (May 23, 2012)

holy fuck Anderson 7string and a super nice guitar too


----------



## djpharoah (May 23, 2012)

Wawaweewa - that's hot


----------



## eaeolian (May 23, 2012)

They do know how to build a guitar, don't they? Very nice.


----------



## SkullCrusher (May 23, 2012)

Im feeling rather Squee.


----------



## SkullCrusher (May 23, 2012)

Rev2010 said:


> Patience, for one year? Pffft, you should talk to the people that ordered Bernie Rico's or Jackson Customs! Well over a year. I think even RAN was up to a year and a half lately. I was quoted initially up to a year and a half for my Jackson custom, ordered at the end of February. Since then I've talk with some on here with custom orders in waiting now past a year and a half and and seen some complaining of a wait of past that time as well on the Jackson forums. Has me worried a bit. I can wait 1 1/2 years as that's what I thought it might be but seriously... will I be waiting past 2 years???
> 
> 
> Rev.



Theres this guy Called David Gomez in Hawaii that makes shit hot acoustics and the lead time on them were 2 1/2 years.

I couldnt wait more than 2 months...


----------



## Fraz (May 23, 2012)

My jaw dropped...


----------



## MrPfloyd (May 24, 2012)

unbelievable top!


----------



## killertone (May 24, 2012)

Thanks, everyone. Been playing the shit out it for the last couple days. Sounds great. I really love the swamp ash/maple combo for bolt on construction. So snappy with killer controlled bottom.


----------



## shredfiend (May 24, 2012)

How does it stack up with the rest of your guitars as far as tone and playability?


----------



## Mattmc74 (May 25, 2012)

Super sexy! Congrats!


----------



## killertone (May 27, 2012)

shredfiend said:


> How does it stack up with the rest of your guitars as far as tone and playability?



It is as good or better than anything I own as far as playability/tone goes. It is a bit darker sounding than my BRJ which is nice because I prefer darker sounding guitars. I am extremely happy with it and am ordering another one with a couple differences.


----------



## HighGain510 (May 27, 2012)

How about a vid of you ripping on that thing through the Evil Pumpkin?! (please!!! )


----------



## BlackStar7 (May 27, 2012)

holy hell that thing is gorgeous!


----------



## nostealbucket (May 27, 2012)

holy shit...


----------



## killertone (May 27, 2012)

HighGain510 said:


> How about a vid of you ripping on that thing through the Evil Pumpkin?! (please!!! )



EP is at Mike's getting new transformers. As soon as I get it back i will most definitely make a vid.


----------



## shredfiend (May 28, 2012)

That guitar is really sharp, man. surface mounted pickups look great on the Drop Tops. How long is the wait on something like that. what's the turnaround on their 6's?


----------



## killertone (May 28, 2012)

shredfiend said:


> That guitar is really sharp, man. surface mounted pickups look great on the Drop Tops. How long is the wait on something like that. what's the turnaround on their 6's?



I think usually the wait is around 6 months or less.


----------



## cgraci (Jun 5, 2012)

Sickness!


----------



## wizbit81 (Jun 5, 2012)

noice!!!


----------



## noob_pwn (Jun 5, 2012)

holy shitballs thats sweet


----------



## 2ManyShoes (Jun 5, 2012)

Awesome! I love Andersons. Just beautiful guitars, and they play like MAD.


----------



## Nag (Jun 7, 2012)

that's gorgeous


----------



## killertone (Jun 8, 2012)

HighGain510 said:


> How about a vid of you ripping on that thing through the Evil Pumpkin?! (please!!! )



Still don't have the EP back from Mike but here is a video I did for Lickliter Amplification yesterday.


----------



## WeLookLikeGiants (Jun 8, 2012)

Silky, bro. Real silky.


----------



## rgaRyan (Jun 10, 2012)

That quilt is so nice, I'd sleep under it.


----------



## WillDfx (Jun 11, 2012)

Now that's fucking metal!!!!


----------



## killertone (Jun 13, 2012)

WillDfx said:


> Now that's fucking metal!!!!


----------



## killertone (Jul 7, 2012)

Because it's super quilty goodness deserves another look.


----------



## Wrecklyss (Jul 7, 2012)

Sounds mean, looks gorgeous. Worth the wait.


----------



## RevelGTR (Jul 7, 2012)

You lucky SOB! That's awesome!


----------



## killertone (Jul 9, 2012)

Thx!


----------



## 8track (Jul 9, 2012)

Sick!


----------



## killertone (Jul 26, 2012)

8track said:


> Sick!


----------



## engage757 (Jul 27, 2012)

I want that guitar in a six. DAMN. Everything is perfect man!


----------



## makeitreign (Jul 27, 2012)

Badass!

Can we get some ass shots?


----------



## MikeH (Jul 27, 2012)

That quilt is fucking incredible. Nice one, man!


----------



## DiezelMonster (Sep 7, 2013)

Here I am resurrecting an old thread! I can't stop thinking about this guitar Jason! faaaaaack.

I think a similar guitar in trans neon green is something in my future!

WOW


----------



## JP7 (Sep 7, 2013)

I love the definition in that quilt! HNGD!


----------



## killertone (Sep 8, 2013)

DiezelMonster said:


> Here I am resurrecting an old thread! I can't stop thinking about this guitar Jason! faaaaaack.
> 
> I think a similar guitar in trans neon green is something in my future!
> 
> WOW



That would be sick!


----------



## Repsak (Sep 13, 2013)

Wow beautiful top!


----------

